# energy levels



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

My 5 and 1/2 month old female vizsla comes to work with me everyday, I work outside with horses, and she follows me around, hangs out, plays with other dogs and explores all day. She has now developed good horse sense and stays out of their feet and is very respectful (thank god, cause at the start she had no idea). We also go to the dog parks twice a week and normally do a walk every day. In the evenings she just cuddles and sleeps, is very cute. I have noticed a huge difference in her in the last month or so, she is so much calmer, she plays and runs and has fun of course, but then she chills out, sleeps, doesn't go crazy anymore and has no zoomies in the house. I'm loving this, as at the start of our life together I had moments of absolute desperation coupled with lack of sleep and puppy bite marks all over me. 
I wanted to inquire how others have found their vizslas energy levels change? Can I get comfortable with this progress, or is there something else to come? Do they develop a big change in energy from 6 months onwards? How are the energy levels of of a 6-month-old compared to a year- or 18-month-old?
Thank you very much,


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Just in my experience, I've found my 10 month old Morris has lost the totally out of control MAD energy he did have (although it pops up occasionally!) so I get fewer zoomies and no shark attacks. He will NEVER say no to a walk, play, run with friends though, he is just better at relaxing in between!

Edit: I meant to say, yes I found there was a big shoot up in energy in the last few months. We had to up his walks, but you might find yours can use up the extra energy as part of his lovely freerange lifestyle!


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Toby is just coming up for 4 months and I too can see a difference. Thank goodness!! He too will mooch about much more instead of charging like a lunatic and is content to lie on a mat with a chew after his walks before going into bed. His biting is gradually improving too. Never thought I'd ever see him sat calmly in our lounge!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 9 months old and is just chewing her toys and your hand but it is no where near as painful or as much. But then again she has always been one to destroy things quickly. She is very laid back but is crazy when she gets energy. The energy bursts seem to last longer now.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2014)

Meg is coming up to 5 months and has JUST started to relax a little more, to entirely and she still goes nuts on occasions, but generally if she is exercised she is a lot calmer. An annoying habit she has picked up and we are trying to break her out of is barking at us when she is tired rather than just resting and going to sleep! There has been a big improvement in the last few weeks. She is still pretty high maintenance though, we've got a fair way to go.


----------

